# Petsmart; Weston Road and Hwy 7



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

This store is having some items on sales - Aquarium Hoods with Lights ie. 10 gallon "Perfect a Lite" hood (20" x 10") with fluorescent light $33.67. 

Also reduced for clearance sale are various fluorescent 2 pin light bulbs ie. 18" tube for $5.47.


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know....I live 2km away


----------



## MattyB (Dec 8, 2010)

seems to be all Petsmart's. They are taking out all out style hoods and lighting from their displays. I have picked up a bunch 18" 15 watt bulbs for like $4 each.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks for the info... i live across the street


----------

